# Please tell me who on earth is wearing Johnny Cupcakes.



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I am trying. Believe me. I am trying really hard to understand. I have visited his site quite a bit and I just can't figure out who on earth would wear his shirts.

Is it just a marketing thing, and people think it is cool to wear one of his shirts?

I mean, if those same designs were lost in some Cafe Press store, or on a shelf in some store, would anyone be buying them? Would anyone even want one for free?

I am sure he is a nice guy. I understand he was in a band, but this story that bands all over Boston, etc. wore his shirts and helped them gain popularity (I am pretty sure I read that and didn't imagine it) seems kind of unbelievable. Guys in bands want to pick up chicks. What girl would want to go out with a guy wearing one of his shirts?

Clearly, I am missing something. I'm not sure what it is. I can understand the LIFE IS GOOD thing (though I would never wear one) but Johnny Cupcakes????

Please help me understand.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

It's all a matter of opinion, as many, many people do purchase and wear his designs. There may be a good lesson in marketing at work behind the scenes there, if you dig a little further, you may learn something, or not. That is probably a matter of opinion, too! 

I like Johnny Cupcakes shirts. Other prefer something else. What's to understand?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Enough said. The end.


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes, but .... are his shirts popular because he has a store in Boston, on a main street, so there is the perception that it has "value."

As mentioned, would anyone buy his shirts if he was just another guy on CafePress, where there is a lot of competition for customers and their dollars?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

campfire said:


> Yes, but .... are his shirts popular because he has a store in Boston, on a main street, so there is the perception that it has "value."
> 
> As mentioned, would anyone buy his shirts if he was just another guy on CafePress, where there is a lot of competition for customers and their dollars?


He has a lot of friends.  I won't go into detail, but don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Its all about marketing and targeting your niche, along with coming out with shirts that a certain group like, which he has done a fantastic job doing. If her were to just have originally set up a cafe press shop, and that was it, of course he would not have been as successful, as he is now. He was very smart, knew how to market his product, target the correct audience and made his product stand out from the others. There is alot to learn from his business model


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

campfire said:


> Yes, but .... are his shirts popular because he has a store in Boston, on a main street, so there is the perception that it has "value."


No. That helped him grow, but he was running a successful label to get to that point in the first place.

I don't know what it is about Johnny Cupcakes, but his success enrages some people. You see it over and over: confusion and anger because he is successful. Doesn't seem very entrepreneurial to me.

Personally I think it's just jealousy clouding people's judgement. I'd never buy a baggy t-shirt with a picture of a gun on it, but it's not hard to observe our culture and understand why someone else would. I don't like Puma or Adidas or Nike, but they somehow manage to go on in spite of me not supporting them. Likewise the success of Johnny Cupcakes isn't rocket science - just be more open minded.

Though he's the only t-shirt business owner I know of who is plagued by stupid stories about gang connections, urban violence, drug dealing, etc. Some would have it that he's 50 Cent in a brightly coloured cupcake tee


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

American culture appears to embrace the sub-culture and the “whoa is me” subjective attitude. The issue around his shirts ~ to me ~ is not an issue of, man they are the best shirts ever made, or that it epitomizes my need to own, rather a level of marketing that we should all attempt to emulate. We should attempt to esurient a “desire” for our shirts, if that is the market we are after; albeit not the market “niche” I am striving for. Every order we do are custom designs and that is OUR market niche.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Solmu said:


> No. Some would have it that he's 50 Cent in a brightly coloured cupcake tee


lol..that's a funny reference...lol


----------



## zymerguyer (Feb 15, 2007)

Why is any clothing brand successful? It's all a matter of opinion. He's successful because he knows exactly who is target is and he gets to his market the way he should. I think what he's got is awesome; If I could get half of that success I would be happy.


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

Solmu said:


> No.
> 
> Though he's the only t-shirt business owner I know of who is plagued by stupid stories about gang connections, urban violence, drug dealing, etc. Some would have it that he's 50 Cent in a brightly coloured cupcake tee


 
I dunno if were lookin at the same tees but gang violence? maybe i've missed some. The guy is straight edge, does not drink and is not promoting violence. iF you go in his store he hands you power ranger cards and cupcakes. The name was a joke from highschool, thats what people use to call him. He always hustled selling candy, buttons etc. He made the shirt out of a joke. THe guy was in a band went on tour, gave a shirt to a friend in another band that ended up on TRL wearing the shirt. Everybody wanted one. His target, hipsters people that watch TRL. 
He sells shirts because he is a marketing genius. He was big before he had a store on newberry. He was very involved in the music scene, selling tees and buttons building hype. 
It does not matter what you put on a shirt, if you know how to market it, you will make money.


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

ah i didnt realize that was sarcastic


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I think he is a marketing genius. Doesn't matter whether I like his Ts or not, there are enough people who do like it!


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

The designs are only a small part of it. 

Look at HUUGE brands like Mossimo, AX , their designs are horrible {From a graphic designers standpoint, with creativity and uniqueness in mind} but they still sell, a lot. 

Im sure JC would be the first to tell you the designs simply aren't everything. There much more to branding, marketing, and exposure that is involved. 

Oh and to answer the question of who buys these.....I would generalize and say "Kids"

{Im 27 and still feel like a kid! ghaha}


----------



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

Solmu said:


> I don't know what it is about Johnny Cupcakes, but his success enrages some people. You see it over and over: confusion and anger because he is successful. Doesn't seem very entrepreneurial to me.


I've noticed that too and I find it hilarious.

It's all marketing and branding, my friend. Just like any other t-shirt brand that blows up.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you have to look at what makes something "hot". It's not you or me individually, but as a whole. The masses decide what will be popular, then it's like a feeding frenzy. Many people will buy a product because everyone else is. The actual product almost fades into the background. 2 words - pet rock. BTW, not saying JC shirts equate to the pet rock.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

I have friends who'll spend $45-$60 on a shirt i.e. Ed Hardy...Just so ppl know he spent that much on a shirt...Then he gives me ish b/c I charge him for clothes.

Just like back when Iceberg was big. Grown *** men would buy a $60 snoopy or pluto tee...I never really got that! I think a big part of it was ppl hyping it b/c it's so expensive...Then they go buy the bootleg


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Just goes to show " you will never go broke underestimating the taste of the American public..."


----------



## MiamiSol (Nov 26, 2008)

I just checked out his site and although its not my cup of tee, I can see that it would appeal to the general public. It sort of has a casual charm to it and its seems fun and not overly serious. I personnally would not buy/wear it, but Ive seen far worse and cheeseier designs and shirts for sale on the web and in stores. He seems at the very least to have a very cohesive theme for all his shirts, which in my opinion is one of the most important things when it comes to branding. I dont know why the thread starter is hating on Johnny Cupcakes, there is far, far worse examples going out there.


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Seriously... who the hell wears overalls... some people who the hell wears high tops... well i do, i love high tops, some people hate them, and when u have something that someone likes and u put a higher price on it and its high quality people look... he is a great marketer but an ever better business man, Id tip my hat to him any day... in my own 30 dollar shirt and bright green high tops


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

campfire said:


> Yes, but .... are his shirts popular because he has a store in Boston, on a main street, so there is the perception that it has "value."
> 
> As mentioned, would anyone buy his shirts if he was just another guy on CafePress, where there is a lot of competition for customers and their dollars?


If you have followed JCC at all you would know that he started that craze that is JCC and everyone got on the boat. His designs are VERY popular and innovative among street culture and he puts a lot of effort into marketing. The designs are limited edition and high quality.

Enough said.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

I use to be in the same boat as lots of the people who didn't like him. Then I saw the live interview he gave on here and thought he was a genius. After that I took another look at his products but this time a little harder and saw the actual design other than just a cupcake. The way he runs his company and his values are amazing.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

We were watching the food network the other night and one of the challenge competitors was wearing one of his shirts.


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

A while back I went to a small business seminar and the presenter asked one question to everyone in the room. Does Mc Donalds have the best tasting burger you have ever had?

About 95 percent did not raise their hand. So what was his point? The point is that Mc Donalds markets a whole lot so it puts the "mickey ds" in almost everyones mind. So marketing marketing marketing = customers.

So is the same with Johnny cupcakes. He positioned himself well in the minds of targeted customers.
If you look at his site he also provides a story behind Johnny cupcakes. People love to be told stories.
Why do you think non super bowl fans watch the super bowl? Because the commericals have a story.
Also some of his designs are limited editions meaning limited supply equals a higher demand.

Unlike cafepress with over saturated designs, there is no story behind it other then just the design and plenty of supply. So simply put people buy from people not from websites. So building a relationship with your clients equals more sales, and providing a supply demand model equals a higher cost per shirt.

I think his formula looks something like this:

Marketing + target audience = first time customer
Direct mail or email marketing + first time customer = repeat buyer
Limited design supply = high demand and high cost per shirt

Another note if you look at the makers of tap out shirts you will see that their design is not complicated.What made them successful is timing, and repeat exposure by selling, wearing their shirts. At the time UFC was just blooming and they jumped on the opportunity and they had a target audience. Its a crazy story how these guys sold shirts from the back of their car as well.

Anyway just rambling. A good little book to read on marketing is called "Positioning: The battle for your mind" Jack trout its an old paperback


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh by the way I saw a pastry chef on the foodnetwork in a cake competition wear the basic Johnnycupcakes shirt.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

we could all learn alot from this guy, I am happy for him and his success, rather than be frustrated with these successful brands we should be paying attention and emulate them, not copy thier products, but emulate thier strategy, see what made them successful and see how we can apply aspects of it to our own businesses.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

n.signia said:


> we could all learn alot from this guy, I am happy for him and his success, rather than be frustrated with these successful brands we should be paying attention and emulate them, not copy thier products, but emulate thier strategy, see what made them successful and see how we can apply aspects of it to our own businesses.


amen

I would suggest anyone who hasn't reed the interview from jcc to do so. It is just amazing and any should be able to learn something.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I really enjoy most of the shirts on that site, but I wouldn't pay $35 for a tshirt and $80 for a hoodie.. that's a little crazy to me.. 
They are pretty sweet though.

-Scott Lewis


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Regardless of your personal tastes Johnny Cupcakes is leaps and bounds above any other clothing company in terms of word of mouth advertising. This guy has so many brilliant ideas that just get people talking about him.

Pizza party in SF
Showing of Gremlins

Have you been to his store on Melrose. It's incredible. 

I have never bought a JC shirt and don't plan on getting one but this guy is a phenomenon.


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree with others. We should not criticize Johnny cupcakes because he provides a living example that we as small business owners can achieve a whole lot more if we put our minds and our consistency to it.

Its like Edison once said " Good things come to those who hustle while others wait."

Regardless if you like his designs or not he to me is an inspiration.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

There is one thing that you all are missing, Johnny cupcakes not only markets his product but lives it as well. He Loves what he does, not only that but you do realize that he is a part of his own target market. In order to be successful you need to do this. people always try to draw outside of their target market or to expand...you have to realize that when this is done...failure is almost guaranteed to follow.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Fractured01 said:


> There is one thing that you all are missing, Johnny cupcakes ...... is a part of his own target market. In order to be successful you need to do this. people always try to draw outside of their target market or to expand...you have to realize that when this is done...failure is almost guaranteed to follow.


 
Well, not necessarily... I think there are plenty of famous men fashion designers who market to women, adults who successfully market children's lines. 

It may be helping Johnny, because he is part of his demographic... but looking at the evolution of the company "Johnny Cupcakes"... that is because he rose to success by being with his demographic, thru their support. 

Johnny didn't wake up one morning and decide he was going to create a multimillon dollar apparel company. He woke up one day and went to work and created a few spoof tee shirts about his nickname, well, that took off. The success came from his peers in the beginning, things took on a life of their own, and it's those roots he stays true to. Johnny Cupcakes, to me, is a more unique birth of a company than some other stories out there. 

But I do believe there are many successful apparel companies that are masterminded by someone who is not in the demographic they cater to. As well, there are other successful companies there are in the demographic, besides JC... I don't necessarily think, tho, that failure or success is hinged upon it.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Well many might not like him, but my wife sure does, she can't seem to stop going to his shop in los angeles, ca. What can i say, the guy motivated the hell out me.


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2007)

Referring back to the original post -- You can't just look at his products and say "WTF?? who would ever want to wear that? much more pay over $30 for it?

Look at it this way. Why do hundreds of thousands of kids go to the mall and pay $30 for a t-shirt that says "Abercrombie and Fitch" in bold words? It's all about the brand. What John did was develop a brand, and it wasn't over night, more like 7 years i believe. Like everyone else said, he's a marketing genius. It doesn't matter what you sell --It's HOW you sell it.

People want expensive trendy things. And JC has become exactly that. I guarantee you if his shirts were around the $20 range he would be no different then any other business here. I personally want to know more in detail about how he got to this point. Specifically his marketing strategy, but I don't think its something he will go around telling to anyone.

Either way, I think his success more then anything shines light on the importance of marketing and development.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Victor said:


> Like everyone else said, he's a marketing genius.


The word genius gets thrown a lot in this forum regarding JC. What's so genius about doing what he has done?

I do appreciate what he has done with the business as any fellow entrepreneur should. I also hear a lot of people talk about his genius branding strategy or whatever. I want to know if JC has thought of the idea his fans growing up and noy wanting to wear JC anymore? What happens when he becomes 40 years old? Will he still blog about his favorite activities. 

I am just putting these out for those people that make remarks like genius. I wouldn't come even close to that word. Good, but not genius.

Never the less, he should be given credited for what he has done. I don't think there are many people that would look at his idea and say, what a great opportunity. He did it and should be credited.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

> I want to know if JC has thought of the idea his fans growing up and noy wanting to wear JC anymore? What happens when he becomes 40 years old?


Then maybe the next generation will start wearing.



> The word genius gets thrown a lot in this forum regarding JC. What's so genius about doing what he has done?


He made a design of a cupcake and put it on a t-shirt, which obviously made him a lot of money.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, but don't you realize that the key to JC is JC himself. He is what drives everything. If he gets old, his customers will get old. So how can a 40 year old man market t-shirts to to this generation that you are talking about? It's not hip and not legit.

Get it?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

esentuals said:


> A while back I went to a small business seminar and the presenter asked one question to everyone in the room. Does Mc Donalds have the best tasting burger you have ever had?
> 
> About 95 percent did not raise their hand. So what was his point? The point is that Mc Donalds markets a whole lot so it puts the "mickey ds" in almost everyones mind. So marketing marketing marketing = customers.


I think there are basically three stances on Johnny Cupcakes products.

One goes "ARgle BlARGH! Why does he succeed?! It vexes me so!"

One "The boy can market!"

And one "I like these products, or know of a type of person who would."

In my opinion those who put JC down to marketing are missing the point. He was a phenomenon from the start, before the marketing stunts and parties. Why? Because his product has *innate appeal*. That's it. There's no need to make this so damn complicated.

Johnny Cupcakes *does* make the best hamburgers around as far as 5% of the market is concerned, and unlike McDonald's that needs another 45% to buy _anyway_, he only needs that 5% to be as big as he is.

It _isn't_ "the same with Johnny Cupcakes [as McDonald's]"; they make a crap product people buy because it's affordable, convenient and consistent. Johnny Cupcakes shirts are pleasant.

They're nostalgic, colourful, happy, etc. without being saccharine. Everybody likes cake... it's hardly a surprise some find it amusing to wear that loud and proud on their chests. For some it's irony based. They fit in beautifully into the fashion continuum, and the *product* fills a niche demand. There's a few different ways to come at the shirts appeal - but at the heart of it they *have* appeal. It's not just marketing hype built on a name (like buying a shirt with nothing but "Puma" written on it), they are attractively designed.

I sound like a broken record here, but that's because there are clearly a lot of people who simply don't understand.

It's partly a generational thing, and it's partly a sub-culture thing. The appeal to his target audience is _so self evident_ that no sales pitch is required. Show them the product, they'll like the product.

It's *not* about the name, it's *not* about the hype, it's *not *about the marketing. It's simply a well designed product, that appeals to an audience that think Design (note capital) matters.

Now that's not to say that _now_ he hasn't got to the point where for some it *is* about the name, hype, and marketing, or that those haven't helped create larger brand awareness and success. But that's *not* why he succeeded, and if you focus on _just_ what has made him big*ger* then you might miss the vital ingredient that made him what he is: a good product.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

From what I've read, JCC has been successful in terms of sales volume for a while, but only as recently as 2006 was he actually making a real profit. The costs of his shirts aren't just to inflate their value for hipsters, much of that money goes back into the company. The printing costs are probably low, but he puts a lot of money into packaging, and the overall customer experience. Being on Newbury street is probably not a sign that he's loaded. He was just willing to spend the money on rent. Obviously, he's making money NOW, but he was willing to spend all that money even before he was getting rich. Hearing this was actually what turned me around on JCC. I was not quite a nay-sayer at first, but I didn't really understand the hype. Now I realize that he keeps a close connection with his base, and that relationship is what they pay for. I was a little disappointed to learn that he doesn't do the finished designs himself. He calls himself a "master doodler" according to one interview I read. He basically hands over a bunch of sketches to his illustrator who makes the design as you'd see it on the shirt. I think it might be that he just doesn't like to use Photoshop and Illustrator, but probably oversees much what his artist does. He might be like George Lucas in that way. George is the mastermind, his CG effects artists are the ones making what actually shows up on screen. But really though, JCC never CLAIMS to do all the designs himself anyway. There's no reason that would necessarily matter to anyone who wasn't a designer. I happen to be one, so it did sorta disappoint me a bit. But then again, the design style used on his shirts isn't really my cup of tea anyway, although I do appreciate why someone else might like them.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I first heard of Johnny Cupcakes here on the forum. Before looking at the designs on his website, by chance, I first read the following transcript from the Live Chat Johnny so generously participated in for the forum. 

Wow. There is no way to not appreciate his kind generousity to others in the garment industry, in this case, the members here. That was the biggest thing that stood out. The time and energy he donated for the forum. That said so much about his character, to me. 

After reading the Live Chat, I was a huge fan, and it went way beyond the selling from a car to where he is now gig. He is truly a very nice and giving guy. Without intending to, I became a fan of John Earle, which naturally lead me to have an affection for his line. Some designs appeal to me, some not so much, but he has enough variety to satisfy. 

I'm going to link the T-shirtforum and Johnny Cupcakes Live Chat transcript to the thread. If anyone wants to basically *meet the man* themselves thru reading, or get a first hand description of the start, growth, management, etc, of his entrepreneurial trip, Johnny dishes on it all, including printing, shirts, web management/marketing. 

I still think it is amazing Rodney got this set up, and the quality of the interview. Johnny is a very generous dude. 

T-Shirt Forums Johnny Cupcakes LiveInterview Chat Transcript November 14, 2007


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

Solum,

Yeah I think my mc ds analogy was off topic but the point is no matter how good your design is or how good of an artist you are if no one knows of your shirts whos gonna buy? So shirt designs are a matter of opinon as you can see how some have said they would never buy his stuff. 

What you think is attractive may not be attractive to others. Its just a matter of getting a consistant marketing strategy.(word of mouth,"showing it to people", store front, ect) If you read his blog its really cool how he used a different packaging system(pastry box for his shirts) and his layout to his store to bring curiousity in. Such as making his store into a bakery that sells no baked goods. Cool concept.

So:
If a tree falls in a forest does it make a sound?

Johnny cupcakes sure did that. He made some noise and got the right people to look at his designs and they liked them because he advertised to them ' I mean showed them his work'.

I guess the better example would of been tapout. A while back they ran an interview with the makers of Tapout. They started from the bottom and consistany put their shirts out there to the UFC audience. Anyway Johnny Cupcakes provides an inspiration to me as well as others.


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a shirt. I was a big fan of the band he used to be in and love his marketing aspect, plus his designs however goofy they can be are sweet!


----------



## PhilA (Apr 3, 2009)

His marketing is nothing short of spectacular, but only for a relatively short period of time. It's funny that he quoted that he doesn't want his brand to be a trend when it is in fact one. Johnny sold a lot of himself in his branding, connecting with customers. When he grows old, he stops his events, or stops posting in his blog, the brand will die as well. 

Johnny did a good job to actually give a sense of limited-ness because he does offer quite a few short run products that sell out quickly, this gives collectors and enthusiasts a huge drive to purchase at any price. To me, they offer too many of these products, when a new limited edition shirts comes up every couple weeks, when do people eventually give up trying to collect them? There will be a point where people will think to themselves, wow, I spend a lot on these shirts to be trendy. 

His designs are decent, quirky and catchy, but they are short-run. He used his iconic logo and used that as the main graphic piece. Designs will get repetitive and customers will eventually seek out more. Johnny has spread himself too thin and needs to restructure his brand a bit to stay iconic for a longer period of time. 

As of now, I give him mad props as to the fact he established a very successful trend now and wish him the best in the future. I just hope his brand wont die as he does.


----------



## Joeyt (Jan 10, 2011)

Although I can't say I'm an official Johnny Cupcakes customer (unfortunately, they don't do shipping to Singapore), I think I can certainly say that I'm a big fan.

I'm an avid follower of his site, more specifically his blog, and I'm in awe of his products, the way he markets his stuff, his story (people who haven't read it should go ahead because to me, it's been a great source of inspiration) and above all, which I feel so many have neglected, is how he treat each of his customers with a sense of belonging. 

From what I've gathered from his recent blog posts, I've read on the blog that he has organized activities such as dodge ball in a local indoor futsal court with his employees and customers. He even had this mega skype activity where customers can log on, skype with him and spend the entire night till morning chatting about nothing (apparently, Johnny requested for them to take out their toothbrushes and they all brushed their teeths 'together'. Then slowly, one by one, when morning came, you see customers logging off and saying goodbye to Johnny as they prepare for work). I don't know, to some, these kind of activities might not appeal and may come off as bogus. But to me, as a customer, it's certainly a plus point if my 'idol (for a lack of a better word) take the initiative and step down from his 'celebrity' status to make interaction with me. 

How many times have you encounter this scenario - when you're dressed somewhat 'cheaper' and less 'branded' as the store keepers, they look at you in a way which makes you feel like you're inferior to them.

I live in Singapore, and there is no way I can actually get to experience first-hand the Johnny Cupcakes treatment. So as much as you haters are reluctant to do so, take a trip down to any Johnny Cupcakes store, mingle with the staffs, get to experience first hand what Johnny Cupcakes has got to offer, before you make any judgemental opinions on the brand. 

One thing I am certain of, Johnny has had gone through huge pains and put in so much effort to ensure a pleasant customer experience when you shop with them. Johnny Cupcakes has certainly more to offer than most brands we have ever mentioned.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but for those browsing the forums in search of success, here's a tip. If you want to know why someone is sucessful, study them. Check out Johnny Cupcake on youtube, you will learn a lot from what you see there.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for resurrecting this post, it taught me alot! 1 yr ago I joined this site, as I had an idea for a T shirt. As I saw brands like JCC, I would go briefly to their site. 
I agree with original poster - who in the heck would wear this shirt!!?? 
Well after reading the whole post, plus the 5 hr + chat he did with you all a few yrs back, I went to the site again... HOLY COW- the guy does know his marketing! 
Yes, I learned from him, but I still don't know anyone wearing his shirts. Doesn't matter what I think, he's a multi-millionaire - learn from it and move on! 
Great story and sounds like a great family to have sooo many boxes in his parents house that they had to move them to open the refrig!! 
Nancy


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had never heard of him EVER until a couple weeks ago. I wouldn't wear his designs. Kinda boring. Inspirational story tho.


----------



## Dermy (Jan 25, 2011)

I hate the brand its horrible I don't know why/how its popular?

I think its 12-17 year old skaters wearing it tbh.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Hating someone's designs, shouldn't mask the fact that they are incredibly successful....


----------



## kioas (Mar 16, 2009)

For every 1 fan there are 100 haters.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ffokazak said:


> Hating someone's designs, shouldn't mask the fact that they are incredibly successful....


Exactly.  I agree.

I'll add:

From a business standpoint, there is no way to fault this guy or his direction for growing his business. Success cannot be denied it's acknowledgment. 

I would think on this forum, since most people are here to commune with fellow business people to learn, grow, in business and skills, that people WOULD focus more on his business model rather than the designs themselves. 

The people (consumers/customers) have voted on the designs, in the millions$$$$, they like them. I would wish that for anyone else on this forum as well, and Johnny Earle (aka Johnny Cupcakes) is a member here.

I'm always surprised by the lack of acknowledgment of JC ability to create a design, and Successfully market it and create a following. Seems to me, that's what many on this forum wish to do, why the pickiness over the designs. It's not for you, don't buy it. He has plenty of customers <---- isn't that fact the more important one to focus on for a learning forum like this? 




kioas said:


> For every 1 fan there are 100 haters.


Unsubstantiated numbers.


----------



## elhines33 (Jan 28, 2011)

I honestly am rather shocked, and a little disapointed at all the hating. Is it jealousy that he's built his business so huge in such a short time? Why hold so much venom towards someone (a person I am guessing 99% of the people on here have never met...) just because you don't like his designs? Instead of a thread about how terrible his clothing line is, why not focus the energy on how he accomplished what he has done. Plenty of people have tried on this thread to change the track of the discussion to something more constructive, but it seems to just keep reverting back to schoolyard insults. 
I never heard of JC until this thread. I checked out his website and don't particularly like his designs but Holy S**t the guy deserves a lot of credit! 
Ease up on the negativity!


----------

